
The GOP Has a Tech Talent Problem It Might Not Solve - rinze
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/why-the-gop-just-cant-kick-its-tech-talent-problem/
======
hga
Shallow diagnosis of the real problem: at this level, the GOP operates as a
set of almost fiefdoms of competing consultants who are only in it for
themselves. There's no party wide effort to develop something like Obama's
_pre-election_ micro-targeting system. Romney's pathetic ORCA is a good
example of an IT disaster, but it wasn't even playing most of the game the
Obama's system(s) were.

Heck, the 2009-2010 Republican National Committee's chairman Michael Steele
inexplicably terminated the famed party-wide Get Out The Vote (GOTV) system,
resulting in more than a few needless losses in the 2010 election and his
subsequent immediate removal from the position.

I can go into _lots_ more detail, but right now, at the top, national level,
the party is well-neigh hopeless, e.g. see the donor-riot which has that part
of the party in vicious opposition with the base.

I'm not sure what it'll take to fix this, besides, you know, leadership, but
actually finding talent once one or more useful projects get started won't I
think be a great problem. It's, well, even realizing the need for those
projects by the powers that be in the first place that has to come first, and
we could well see a third party replace the Republican Party like they
replaced the Whigs for that to happen/by the time that happens.

------
27182818284
I'm glad Wired brought this up, because it is something that has been in the
back of my head since 2008 and was reinforced with the 2012 election. For
example take a look at [http://awsofa.info/](http://awsofa.info/) Especially
this from the article, “I don’t need 100,000 engineers,” he says. “I need 100
good ones.” And I think the GOP is going to have a serious time recruiting
those engineers in the next few election cycles.

I'm not convinced about what Moffat says here when he touches on name
recognition and the GOP candidates being newer being a problem compared to
Hillary:

    
    
        “I do envy the Democrats have had this six-year head start,” 
    

I think this is more than just name recognition. It is just far easier for me
to imagine a young Stanford graduate or Google employee jumping onto the the
Sanders, Obama, or Clinton campaigns because of issues rather than name
recognition. I follow developers from big products like Firefox, etc, and they
mock the GOP candidates—name recognition was not the problem.

------
Joof
Then maybe the GOP should start listening to issues that tech cares about?
They seem to oppose pretty much everything that tech people care about except
maybe lowering taxes (but does that ever happen anyway?).

